# MAC and NARS haul



## Beauty11111 (Oct 26, 2010)

From MAC: 
Cream colour base in pearl,
Brow set in clear,
Superslick liquid eyeliner in on the hunt from the Fabulous Felines collection,
Nail lacquer in nocturnelle,
Pro colour x 4 compact,
187 brush,
190 brush.

From NARS:
Sample pots of sheer glow, sheer matte and firming foundation in siberia,
Sheer glow foundation in siberia,
Makeup primer with SPF.

sheer glow, sheer matte, firming foundation.


----------



## imthebeesknees (Oct 26, 2010)

Whoa nice haul!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Rapunzelle (Oct 28, 2010)

Great Haul!!!


----------



## Beauty11111 (Nov 15, 2010)

Thank you .


----------



## Aelya (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh my current obsession ( NARS ) and MAC in one haul !
  	I want your brush !


----------



## *Katie* (Nov 16, 2010)

I love this haul! My NARS counter never give me samples, how do you like the sheer glow and the sheer matte?


----------



## lemonwater84 (Nov 17, 2010)

nice, let us know how the foundation works out for you./ i'm looking for a new foundation


----------



## standardseries (Nov 17, 2010)

Very nice!!  Enjoy your goodies =)


----------



## XicanaQueen (Nov 20, 2010)

Enjoy your Haul!


----------



## naturallyfab (Nov 20, 2010)

great haul!  enjoy!!!


----------



## shimmershadow (Nov 22, 2010)

nice haul!! I love mac...and I am looking to try some NARS. Enjoy!


----------



## alumeze (Nov 23, 2010)

nice haul


----------



## R21ORCHID (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow this looks gorgeous - picture looks like a magazine photo


----------



## singer92286 (Dec 7, 2010)

Nice!!! 

  	Enjoy


----------

